# mosq. walleye



## bassatac (Feb 13, 2012)

Are walleye biting? Or Is it to. To early.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a buddy head out Saturday. He didn't fish that much but he said the water level is really low.


----------

